# ayuda con circuito de 9v a 5v



## FRAAN (Dic 17, 2010)

Miren yo realice un circuito de unos parlantes de pc para reemplazar el cable usb de +5v por una batería de 9V, haciendo que el voltaje baje a 5v. el circuito funciona bien ya que el tester me da 5.2v, osea que el voltaje ingresado al aparato es igual al V del usb, en cuanto a amperaje el parlante funciona con 250mA y tengo entendido que una pila de 9V tiene aprox. 500mA asi que no deberia haber fallas.
mi problema es que los parlantes no funcionan a su '' maximo volumen'' sino que funcionan a la mitad o poco menos.
el circuito lo hice con un 7805, un diodo y dos capacitores (que fue diseñado por mi maestro de computacion que sabe bastante de electronica...) posiblemente el potenciometro del parlante pueda funcionar mal??

que solucion me podrian dar??
Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2010)

no entiendo  tu  pregunta ?si la tencion  esta bien ,pues a la salida del regulador tienes  5,2 volt deveria funcionar correctamente ,
,cuando lo conectas al usb si funciona bien?


----------



## punk375 (Dic 17, 2010)

*Bien puede ser que el potenciometro esta dañado, de todas maneras si puedes montar una esplicacion mejor te podriamos ayudar mejor*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2010)

punk375 dijo:


> *bien puede ser que el potenciometro esta dañado, de todas maneras si puedes montar una esplicacion mejor te podriamos ayudar mejor*





			
				su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *mismo digo ,que explique mejor,mi   no entender[/size]*[/size]


.                                     .


----------



## FRAAN (Dic 17, 2010)

el circuito lo hice yo, y supuestamente funciona, ya q lo testié. 
de que manera puedo saber sio el potenciometro por ej funciona bien?? o si tiene kemada otra cosa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2010)

te  fijas el valor y   lo mides con un tester


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 17, 2010)

No creo que uan pila o bateria de 9v te de esa corriente (500mA) recuerda que internamente si no sabes dentro de esta pila existen 6 pilas pqñas de 1.5V (imagina el tamaño) creo ahi esta el problema, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## macraig (Dic 17, 2010)

Has medido el voltage que tienes a la salida del circuito regulador cuando el parlante esta encendido (a maximo volumen)?. Podria apostar un par de centavos a que es menor a 5V.

Salu2.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 17, 2010)

Buscando en la red indican que las puilas de 9V la corriente maxima es de 100mA en detrimento de su duracion...conclusion aunque den 100mA no se aconseja usarlas para esa correinte, ahora imagina a 250mA.....................


----------



## kynerox (Dic 17, 2010)

Seguro que te pasa eso, que dice fdesergio, la bateria de 9v no llega a la potencia necesaria para los parlantes.


----------



## FRAAN (Dic 17, 2010)

lo he conectado a una bateria de auto, aumenta un poco el volumen pero no es el mismo que por usb


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2010)

conectalo a  la bateria de 9 directamente,dudo que quemes algo  ,que ic  estas usando ,un lm386?


----------



## macraig (Dic 19, 2010)

NUNCA sometas a sobretenciones a un circuito que no conoces. Si bien la diferencia de 5 a 9v parece muy poca, es mejor q no lo hagas si no sabes que es exactamente lo que haces. 

Salu2.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

fraan dijo:


> lo he conectado a una bateria de auto, aumenta un poco el volumen pero no es el mismo que por usb



.                                      .


----------



## thenot (Dic 19, 2010)

macraig dijo:


> NUNCA sometas a sobretenciones a un circuito que no conoces. Si bien la diferencia de 5 a 9v parece muy poca, es mejor q no lo hagas si no sabes que es exactamente lo que haces.
> 
> Salu2.


Y tu no respondas NUNCA si no lees todo lo que se menciona, dice que utiliza un regulador así que no hay problema en que haga eso!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

cual es el ic del ampli que estas usando ???


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 19, 2010)

Yo desarmaría el parlante y me fijaría que IC tiene dentro como amplificador, generalmente se bancan más de 5v perfectamente. Yo tengo unos parlantitos de PC a 9V y funcionan joya.
Eso sí, con una fuente con un trafo, con una batería no creo que te dure casi nada.

Igual si querés, podés probar cambiando el 7805 por un LM2937, estoy seguro de que un poco va a mejorar. (Es compatible pin a pin, así que es sacar y poner). Eso sí, es más carito que el 7805, pero casi no tiene caida de voltaje.


----------



## macraig (Dic 20, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> Y tu no respondas NUNCA si no lees todo lo que se menciona, dice que utiliza un regulador así que no hay problema en que haga eso!!



Si hay problema. En general no es buena idea someter a sobretensiones a un circuito. Aunque tenga regulador. Quien pregunta parece no tener mas que conocimientos muy basicos del tema, es por eso que mejor tome las cosas con calma, y no apele a procedimientos peligrosos que podrian causar algun dano no solo al circuito, sino tambien a si mismo. Aquel que sabe lo q esta haciendo, puede tomarse las licencias que crea necesarias, pero el no haria este tipo de preguntas.

Adicionalmente es mucho mejor conocer a que se debe la causa y corregirla a solamete tratar los sintomas. Elevar la tension de entrada para corregir un problema de potencia puede traer muy malas ideas al lector ocacional del foro.

Salu2.


----------



## Mavila (Dic 21, 2010)

el asunto esta muy claro no es problema de voltaje es el amperaje que no esta siendo lo suficiente para hacer funcionar ese circuito. el regulador 7805 soporta hasta 35 voltios en la entrada sin quemarse y siempre va a entregar 5 voltios a 1 ampere en la salida pero el asunto es que la bateria esta entregando 9 voltios a 100 miliamperes lo que equivale a 0,1 ampere lo cual lo descalifica para hacer funcionar ese circuito espero que este aporte sirva para hacerlos pensar un poco

el asunto esta muy claro no es problema de voltaje es el amperaje que no esta siendo lo suficiente para hacer funcionar ese circuito. el regulador 7805 soporta hasta 35 voltios en la entrada sin quemarse y siempre va a entregar 5 voltios a 1 ampere en la salida pero el asunto es que la bateria esta entregando 9 voltios a 100 miliamperes lo que equivale a 0,1 ampere lo cual lo descalifica para hacer funcionar ese circuito espero que este aporte sirva para hacerlos pensar un poco


----------



## FRAAN (Dic 21, 2010)

y hay alguna manera de poder subirle el amperaje mediante un circuito o con algun integrado ??
gracias


----------



## Mavila (Dic 21, 2010)

no hay manera de poder subirle el amperaje a menos que uses una bateria de moto o de carro ya tienes 12voltios y XX amperaje, y el 7805 te daria los 5voltios y lo maximo de amperaje 1ampere, recuerda que este regulador aguanta hasta 35 voltios maximo añadiendole un buen disipador claro esta ya que a mas voltaje de entrada mayor trabajo de regulacion y por lo tanto mas calentamiento del componente, ahora depende de cuanto amperaje consume tu circuito en volume maximo


----------



## thenot (Dic 21, 2010)

y si necesitas mas de 1 amper para el 7805 es cosa de agregarle un transistor y este se bancara el amperaje, claro esta si es que tienes el amperaje disponible en la fuente.....


----------



## Mavila (Dic 21, 2010)

en ese caso tendrias que modificar el circuito de tu fuente


----------



## FRAAN (Dic 21, 2010)

Mavila dijo:


> en ese caso tendrias que modificar el circuito de tu fuente



Entonces que tipo de circuito podria realizar ??


----------



## Mavila (Dic 22, 2010)

por lo que veo este circuito es del tipo movil, ya que lo alimentas con una bateria pequeña. si quieres alimentarlo con una bateria mayor existen circuitos que te pueden ayudar pero ahi es cuestion de tamaño de la bateria. creo que con una bateria de 12 volts para moto es suficiente y lo demas depende del circuito regulador a 5 volts creo que con 1,5 amperes estaria bien, dime que integrado de audio estas usando para poder saber el consumo que vas a tener a vol max


----------



## FRAAN (Dic 22, 2010)

en caso de utilizar una bateria de moto, que circuito podrias recomendarme 

el integrado de los parlantes no sabria decirte cual es ya que son unos parlantes normales de pc y no pude encontrar ninguna informacion impresa en el integrado.


----------



## Mavila (Dic 23, 2010)

si no sabes el numero del integrado de audio es dificil poder ayudarte, ya que en el datasheet del mismo indica voltaje de trabajo potencia en watts y consumo en amperes, todos estos son importantes para poder dimensionar una fuente que funcione adecuadamente

espero que este circuito te ayude


----------

